# They Wont Eat



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

I got my rhom and manny this past sun and I have tried to feed them talapia and shrimp twice this past week but they just wont eat temp is 80 in both tanks any help?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

It's only been 5 days, just give them time to settle in and I'm sure they'll take food with no problems.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

that was my thought but I was just worried my gold spilo rrs and purple sanchezi hit the shrimp hard


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Luck of the draw... sometimes they will be ready to eat right after you put them in their new tank and sometimes it can take days or weeks


----------

